# 1985 Nissan stanza fuel pump relay



## Project N/A (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello I'm looking for the location for the fuel pump relay on my T11/Ca20e. It is manual if that helps. Turned off car and went to go start it but the fuel pump didn't prime.. Any help?


----------



## RyanKorponay (Jul 10, 2018)

hey i have a 87 nissan stanza and i would say replace the pump and the relay rock auto can help you out with parts


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's been a long time since I worked on one, but try in the relay box right next to the battery.


----------

